# suburban living



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

does anyone here live in a suburban area and hunts squirrels


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i live in a surburban area... but i don't hunt in my back yard.... i go outta town a ways..


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

i live in a area like that,right next to an elementary school some trees seperate us and i'm a confessed backyard sniper(pretty good one too) :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I do, and I've hunted in my backyard for squirrels and rabbits for the last 8 years. I don't shoot very many if I don't see a whole lot in my neighborhood, but in years like this, the eatin's good... 

:sniper:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I do if my parents cant stop me


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

yup i live right behind a cops house and i use a silent but deadly .40 cal blowgun for squirrels or i trap em in a havahart trap and then shoot them with my blowgun get yourself a .4o cal 48" terminator blowgun from cabelas with spearhead darts and your set


----------

